# Leather Bound Wood Toc Grips



## MrColumbia (Feb 7, 2016)

Looking for a mate that would match this TOC grip. It is 3 1/4" long and for a 7/8" bar. I may be interested in a matched pair in similar condition. Please do not PM me. Contact me though my personal email.  MrColumbiaman@yahoo.com


----------

